# wipe behind after going potty?



## mynard (Jun 28, 2017)

I have a six year old beauty who gets a little stinky sometimes after peeing/pooping. I have seen some people take out wipees and clean their dog's behind. Is this recommended or is it just a personal hygenic preference by some owners? Be interested in comments about this.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If the stool is normal, there shouldn't be any residue. 
If you keep the vulva hair shorter, there won't be much to any urine left there. 

The only time I suggest keeping bootie wiped (and that's not the rear end but the vulva or tip of the penis hair) is when they are puppies.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

mynard said:


> I have a six year old beauty who gets a little stinky sometimes after peeing/pooping. I have seen some people take out wipees and clean their dog's behind. Is this recommended or is it just a personal hygenic preference by some owners? Be interested in comments about this.



I can't see where it would hurt anything, but that's my take. (your vet might have a different opinion)

MY dogs like having their privates wiped with a doggie wipe, so I oblige them from time to time..Not necessarily for removing residue, but also for inspection of anything found in the wipe.


----------

